
How a Technical Co-Founder Spends His Time: Minute-By-minute Data for a Year - jdleesmiller
http://jdlm.info/articles/2016/07/04/cto-time-minute-by-minute.html?r=1
======
jaytaylor
Previously submitted 5 times, but never gained traction.

Maybe the sixth time will be the one?

Discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12067636](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12067636)

Other submissions of the same article:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12108271](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12108271)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12108271](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12108271)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12042016](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12042016)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12033353](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12033353)

I'm a little curious why the writelatex guys keep submitting this article over
and over every few days? What are they hoping will happen?

Also, in case one of writelatex folks reads this- HN now automatically gives
many articles a "second chance" by surfacing articles again on /newest, so
there shouldn't be a need to keep resubmitting the same article with a
slightly adjusted URL.

~~~
jdleesmiller
Hi there, thanks for the info about resubmissions. I didn't know it was
discouraged. My karma keeps increasing when I resubmit this, so I took that to
mean that I should keep doing it.

My last submission was with a new title based on feedback in that discussion
thread (that CTO was misleading).

Also, can you clarify how you got to 6? Two of those links are the same, and
one of them does not seem to work.

Also, it seems from the comments that github pages (where this is hosted) was
down while this was on newest, which seems like pretty bad luck. At least now
I know that it may get a second chance without me having to do anything,
thanks!

